# A busy weekend ahead of us



## will raymond (Jul 14, 2015)

Event number 3 for us this weekend.. Essex food festival (http://ecfoodfestival2015.nmgl.co.uk/)

45kg (4 in number) FR Pork Shoulder - est 140-160ptn

35kg (6 in number) Beef Brisket - est 110-120ptn

Will also have Jerk Chicken on the BBQ too on the day ~100ptns

Also doing Bacon Baps in the morning for the traders setting up stalls - no idea on portions for this, maybe 50-100?!













IMG_2561.jpg



__ will raymond
__ Jul 14, 2015






No Photos of the brisket yet but they're in the same rub but slightly less thick to let the beef shine through. 

Cooking through tomorrow hopefully so will update with some more pictures then.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey Will, hope you smash it!


----------



## will raymond (Jul 15, 2015)

image.jpg



__ will raymond
__ Jul 15, 2015


















image.jpg



__ will raymond
__ Jul 15, 2015






And we're off!


EDIT: Picture below is from a previous smoke from last month. Don't know how that got uploaded












image.jpg



__ will raymond
__ Jul 15, 2015


----------



## okie362 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm flying into London on business Sunday morning. Wish you were somewhere nearby as I have a feeling it will be a challenge to find decent food in the banking district.  :(

Looks like you have a good start on it already though.


----------



## thenegativeone (Jul 15, 2015)

Puts my little smoke today to shame. Looks awesome! Do you do mail order ;)


----------



## wade (Jul 15, 2015)

Great looking food Will. It looks like you have mastered that beast 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












  


thenegativeone said:


> Puts my little smoke today to shame.


Lol Don't be daft. The worth of a smoke is not defined by its size. Put a couple of good sausages or a chicken in the smoker and if they come out well and you enjoy them then they are as worthwhile as any other smoke.


----------



## will raymond (Jul 15, 2015)

image.jpg



__ will raymond
__ Jul 15, 2015


















image.jpg



__ will raymond
__ Jul 15, 2015






7 hours in, going to be a long night!

Surprised how hungry this beast is on this cook, going through 4/5 decent sized seasoned oak logs an hour plus about 16kg charcoal so far!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 16, 2015)

Hang in Mate!!!  Our thoughta are with ya!  Did it in my younger days; just too old now for those long smokes like that.  Miss my bed time!  Keep Smoin!

Danny


----------



## will raymond (Jul 21, 2015)

Had a wicked weekend, both days really good weather and completely sold out by 2.30pm Sunday, 2 1/2 hours before the end of the festival! Also had the benefit of feeding Masterchef judge John Torode on Saturday lunch time.

Some photos of proceedings:

http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/Will_Raymond/media/Essex Food Fest/IMG_2590_zps0qgfoblb.jpg.html

A  panoramic view of the main food court area before the festival opened to the public - seating for 500 people.

http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/Will_Raymond/media/Essex Food Fest/IMG_2592_zpsqu7tekpb.jpg.html

All sold out!

http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/Will_Raymond/media/Essex Food Fest/IMG_2589_zpswzh4g2zc.jpg.html

No worries about the brisket being dried out after reheating after seeing the first one carved.

http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/Will_Raymond/media/Essex Food Fest/IMG_2588_zpszgo86p4x.jpg.html http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/Will_Raymond/media/Essex Food Fest/IMG_2587_zpsydwnrxs1.jpg.html

As well as the brisket pulled pork and chicken I also bought a couple of boxes of Booker baby back ribs to do on site. This was at the 1 of the 3-2-1 method.

http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/Will_Raymond/media/Essex Food Fest/IMG_2586_zpskhpdkyfm.jpg.html

Near death experience - note to self - smell burning plastic, check gas hose immediately.

http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/Will_Raymond/media/Essex Food Fest/IMG_2585_zpszvwzadlv.jpg.html http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/Will_Raymond/media/Essex Food Fest/IMG_2583_zpshtlgam40.jpg.html http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/Will_Raymond/media/Essex Food Fest/IMG_2584_zpsidgaj0oo.jpg.html http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/Will_Raymond/media/Essex Food Fest/IMG_2582_zpsbnoijgbb.jpg.html http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/Will_Raymond/media/Essex Food Fest/IMG_2581_zpsk9bucst4.jpg.html http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/Will_Raymond/media/Essex Food Fest/IMG_2580_zpsyhjfvqza.jpg.html http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/Will_Raymond/media/Essex Food Fest/IMG_2579_zpsfqekuazs.jpg.html http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/Will_Raymond/media/Essex Food Fest/IMG_2578_zpsmkrhs0jv.jpg.html


----------



## gav iscon (Jul 21, 2015)

Awesome, Well done it looks great.


----------



## will raymond (Jul 21, 2015)

Gav Iscon said:


> Awesome, Well done it looks great.


Cheers Gav.

Served somewhere in the region of 350 heads over the 2 days so think we definitely deserved a few beers at the end!


----------



## smokewood (Jul 21, 2015)

It looks like everything was a great success, and your food looked awesome.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 21, 2015)

Well done Will, gives you a buzz when it all goes to plan! Good looking food!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Will.  I had forgotten you bought that smoker.  We were involved in the building process.  GREAT looking food.  Glad all went well for you!

YOO  HOO!  Look at you!  Feeding John Torode!  Will you still talk to us mere mortals?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   What GREAT advertisement for you guys!  A well know TV chef choosing to eat at your stall!  FANTASTIC!

WOW!  That hose thing could have turned REALLY ugly!  The Great Smoking Gods were looking after you that day!

Glad all is going well for you folks.  Keep Smokin! ( and making money )

Danny


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Will,

Looked superb well done great job.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 How did you reheat the brisket, just foil and back in the smoker??


----------



## will raymond (Jul 25, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hi Will.  I had forgotten you bought that smoker.  We were involved in the building process.  GREAT looking food.  Glad all went well for you!
> 
> YOO  HOO!  Look at you!  Feeding John Torode!  Will you still talk to us mere mortals?
> 
> ...


Cheers Danny!

Yeah tell me about it, thank god I checked the hose first before it did go bad in a big way. A great morale booster to have a TV chef enjoy our food and definitely proved the business is a viable one!


kiska95 said:


> Hi Will,
> 
> Looked superb well done great job.
> 
> ...


The brisket was cooked to 185f internal then tightly wrapped in foil then cling to keep all the juices in and crash cooled and kept in the fridge until the morning of the event. Re-heated in the foil in the smoker at 225-250f for about 3 hours and they came out as good as fresh


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi Will,

When I was up at 4 Rivers BBQ in Florida (Winter Garden) they used to cling wrap the briskets straight out of the smoker (no Foil) once up to their chosen temp, then into a big polystyrene cool box (3x2x2 I think) one brisket on top of the other. There was a good few in there but he had them boxes all over and used them as required but they were still warm enough the day after (he asked me to put my hand in and test). He said he had tried all sorts but the cling wrap and poly coolers were the best for keeping warm temps longer term.

Its would be an expensive test to see if the briskets would keep their heat cling wrapped and stacked rather than fast chill and then reheat. Don't know?


----------



## wade (Jul 25, 2015)

Great looking event Will. Those briskets looked really good. How many rack of ribs and briskets did you go through over the two days?


----------



## will raymond (Jul 26, 2015)

Wade said:


> Great looking event Will. Those briskets looked really good. How many rack of ribs and briskets did you go through over the two days?



Went through 24/25 racks of ribs, 6 whole brisket (5-6kg each) and 4 whole shoulders (~12-14kg each). At the end of Saturday I had to do an emergency meat shop and bought another 12kg boneless shoulder to smoke overnight ready for the Sunday. If I hadn't of done that we would have been out even earlier!


----------



## wade (Jul 26, 2015)

That was a good load of meat. What were you cooking them in? Did they all fit in The Bruce?


----------



## will raymond (Jul 26, 2015)

Wade said:


> That was a good load of meat. What were you cooking them in? Did they all fit in The Bruce?


i

Yep they all fit in just, could have probably squeezed another couple of shoulders in but that would have then been capacity.

Got a wedding in September where they want a whole hog so the top shelf will come out and the pig will go racer style on the bottom shelf. Looking forward to that.


----------

